# what is your best Lighter



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I was a zippo man until my wife picked me up a colibri boss many years ago. Colibri could repair it the last time so they sent me a Boss 2 (free). Nice but i don't care for it. my fav is the colibri enterprise lighter its a triple flamethrower. Don't leave your butane refill can far behind because you will run out,but it will light your cigar fast and even.What is your Fav. Lighter?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Xikar Enigma. Decent lighter - only issue is small fuel tank.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

IM Corona Double Corona, by far my favorite. If it's not handy the always reliable Bic! If it's windy I reach for a Ronson or my Xikar Crossover, but only when absolutely necessary.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> I was a zippo man until my wife picked me up a colibri boss many years ago. Colibri could repair it the last time so they sent me a Boss 2 (free). Nice but i don't care for it. my fav is the colibri enterprise lighter its a triple flamethrower. Don't leave your butane refill can far behind because you will run out,but it will light your cigar fast and even.What is your Fav. Lighter?


My favorite is a zippo my father gave me ~20 years ago.

I love the Ronson's because they're cheap & rock-solid reliable.

I did recently buy an Xikar Axis which I got a good deal on. It's a dual-flame and has worked really well so far, but the butane reservoir could be bigger. I can get 3 or 4 good lights out of it before it needs a refill.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a Vector Knight recently that was part of an ashtray/cutter/lighter combo on Cigar Monster.

It's by far the best flame I've had of all of my cigars. I have a triple flame I primarily use for lighting, but I pack this one in my herf-a-dor as it has 2 punches built in.

Only thing I'm not crazy about is how close the two punches are together. You can't really punch some of the thicker ring cigars because the other punch gets in the way.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

ST Dupont Maxijet. Absolutely an amazing lighter, but I don't want it to leave the house for fear it'll get dropped/messed up/lost. I'm looking for a table lighter with a big tank and a fuel window to bring to outdoor herfs.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Xicar Exudus II - soft flame lighter. Best lighter i've ever owned.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> ST Dupont Maxijet. Absolutely an amazing lighter, but I don't want it to leave the house for fear it'll get dropped/messed up/lost. I'm looking for a table lighter with a big tank and a fuel window to bring to outdoor herfs.


they make very nice lighter,you can't lay that one down it will disappear


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I have an engraved Zippo that my wife gave me one Christmas, and although it's my favorite, I never use it for cigars. The cheapo torch she got me from some Korean gas station is pretty awesome for cigars.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I had zippo's when i smoked cloves but they always evaporated when not used enough, I got a few torch lighters that i didnt like much including a triple torch one.

I ended up getting a xikar exodus for $27 on cbid and it's perfect. It's soft flame and directional even though its not a torch, It always lights on the first or second click, it's solid as a rock and looks cool!

It's super easy to adjust and i can do it from an inch long huge flame to a super tiny flame for touching up or in between for lighting a pipe, and it's easily adjustable depending on how far into the bowl i am!

I love this thing


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm still in the process of finding it. So I'm definitely looking forward to the replies this thread gets..... :tu

:focus:

I really like the RP Executive Triple Flame I have but it's to broad of a flame. It does have a punch so if I just feel like grabbing a lighter this one goes for it's dual purpose. It's actually not to bad on the Butane either. I also have the Xikar Executive that came in the gift set w/ cutter. it takes to long to light cigars but has a precise flame. However often enough it doesn't want to light & I have to keep clicking it... next up is either a Dual Flame of some sorts or a Colibri Empire I think... think a dual flame would be perfect giving me precision and quicker lighting.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I'm still in the process of finding it. So I'm definitely looking forward to the replies this thread gets..... :tu
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I really like the RP Executive Triple Flame I have but it's to broad of a flame. It does have a punch so if I just feel like grabbing a lighter this one goes for it's dual purpose. It's actually not to bad on the Butane either. I also have the Xikar Executive that came in the gift set w/ cutter. it takes to long to light cigars but has a precise flame. However often enough it doesn't want to light & I have to keep clicking it... next up is either a Dual Flame of some sorts or a Colibri Empire I think... think a dual flame would be perfect giving me precision and quicker lighting.


Steve, just a heads up sometimes the Xikars electrode (where the spark comes out) gets dirty. Clean it up with a toothpick or small wire brush and it works a lot better. I noticed when the lighter doesn't light good it's because the spark is side sparking to the case instead of in front of the jets (this is my engineering side working!).


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I'm still in the process of finding it. So I'm definitely looking forward to the replies this thread gets..... :tu
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I really like the RP Executive Triple Flame I have but it's to broad of a flame. It does have a punch so if I just feel like grabbing a lighter this one goes for it's dual purpose. It's actually not to bad on the Butane either. I also have the Xikar Executive that came in the gift set w/ cutter. it takes to long to light cigars but has a precise flame. However often enough it doesn't want to light & I have to keep clicking it... next up is either a Dual Flame of some sorts or a Colibri Empire I think... think a dual flame would be perfect giving me precision and quicker lighting.


Careful you didn't overfill it, cause i did that once to my exodus and it took like 8-10 clicks to light and was being really finnicky. i held it down and let it clear out for 30 or 40 seconds and it worked fine since *shrug*


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Paul



Zogg said:


> I had zippo's when i smoked cloves but they always evaporated when not used enough, I got a few torch lighters that i didnt like much including a triple torch one.
> 
> I ended up getting a xikar exodus for $27 on cbid and it's perfect. It's soft flame and directional even though its not a torch, It always lights on the first or second click, it's solid as a rock and looks cool!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Very nice Paul


definitely lurk around cbid for it, only thing i'll really ever suggest cbid for XD

i havent seen it under $40 elsewhere. If you're lucky you can get it in the mid 20's easily


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Steve, just a heads up sometimes the Xikars electrode (where the spark comes out) gets dirty. Clean it up with a toothpick or small wire brush and it works a lot better. I noticed when the lighter doesn't light good it's because the spark is side sparking to the case instead of in front of the jets (this is my engineering side working!).


Lol, it's probably something stupid like that... I'll take a look and clean it up next time it runs empty. thanks. :tu


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

IM Corona Double Corona


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm very happy with my Cohiba branded tri-flame butane lighter right now. Been using it for about a month with no problems at all. As long as it works, it's okay in my book.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Xikar Axia.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> IM Corona Double Corona


that's freakin awesome.. do they sell any non-fancy brass ones that arent $155?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ronson Jet-Light gets my vote, you'll lose it before it stops working, plus its only $3, so buy a few, if you can find em....


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

I've also got a ronson, have not had any issues to it, and at like $5 I won't be upset if I lose it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not the greatest pic - took with my phone. Manufacturers warranty & directions, etc. said to contact COLIBRI for service, etc. but I looked all over their website and couldn't find this lighter. But it's a GREAT lighter, single torch, never fails, I love it. It says "Firebird" on the side.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Zogg said:


> that's freakin awesome.. do they sell any non-fancy brass ones that arent $155?


Unfortunately no I dont think so. Ive looked theyre all arould that price. Some may go as low as about 130, but thats it.

Id love to have one or an oldboy, but theyre just too expensive for me.

Right now its my Zippo with one of the Thunderbird soft flame butane inserts. Best of both worlds. Great thing about it is if you didnt know the insert was in there you wouldnt even know it wasnt the Zippo insert, look and works exactly the same. So no smell and no evap. Tank may be a little on the small side, still testing that, but so far thats the only complaint, if you could call it one.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Unfortunately no I dont think so. Ive looked theyre all arould that price. Some may go as low as about 130, but thats it.
> 
> Id love to have one or an old boy, but theyre just too expensive for me.
> 
> Right now its my Zippo with one of the Thunderbird soft flame butane inserts. Best of both worlds. Great thing about it is if you didnt know the insert was in there you wouldnt even know it wasnt the Zippo insert, look and works exactly the same. So no smell and no evap. Tank may be a little on the small side, still testing that, but so far thats the only complaint, if you could call it one.


RMR Cigar had the old boy for 40% off ,too bad you missed it


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> RMR Cigar had the old boy for 40% off ,too bad you missed it


Yes, too bad indeed


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

This early butane lighter was $8 at an antique store. It works like a dream after replacing the o-rings.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> This early butane lighter was $8 at an antique store. It works like a dream after replacing the o-rings.


Ive seen quite a few of those for sale on the bay. Can pick them up cheap too IIRC.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Ronson Jetlite. I've paid five times as much (and more!) for lighters that crap out in a month or two. The Ronson Jetlite is the most rock solid reliable lighter on the market, IMO.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Was my Xikar Element, but now that's on it's way to Xikar to be replaced... I like the Xikar Versa I have, but it's not the best..


----------



## komakino (Apr 8, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> ST Dupont Maxijet. Absolutely an amazing lighter, but I don't want it to leave the house for fear it'll get dropped/messed up/lost. I'm looking for a table lighter with a big tank and a fuel window to bring to outdoor herfs.


Seconding Dupont. Their only down side is, as you say, not being able to leave the house for fear of loosing them!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I got a Nibo Royal Triple flame

YouTube - Nibo Royal 44 Triple Flame Lighter and Punch Cutter

But I think I need to get better butane


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i had 4 firebirds that all crapped out on me before getting my xikar, i guess it's just luck of the draw!


Oldmso54 said:


> Not the greatest pic - took with my phone. Manufacturers warranty & directions, etc. said to contact COLIBRI for service, etc. but I looked all over their website and couldn't find this lighter. But it's a GREAT lighter, single torch, never fails, I love it. It says "Firebird" on the side.





loki993 said:


> Unfortunately no I dont think so. Ive looked theyre all arould that price. Some may go as low as about 130, but thats it.
> 
> Id love to have one or an oldboy, but theyre just too expensive for me.
> 
> Right now its my Zippo with one of the Thunderbird soft flame butane inserts. Best of both worlds. Great thing about it is if you didnt know the insert was in there you wouldnt even know it wasnt the Zippo insert, look and works exactly the same. So no smell and no evap. Tank may be a little on the small side, still testing that, but so far thats the only complaint, if you could call it one.


I have an old zippo that i haven't used in a while, i'll snag a thunderbird insert next time i make an order from pipesandcigars i guess, not much to lose


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

You can get a chrome Im Double Corona for around $110 or $120 last time I checked at cuban crafters. That's the best price I've seen.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Was my Xikar Element, but now that's on it's way to Xikar to be replaced... I like the Xikar Versa I have, but it's not the best..


My daily use (two years?) Xikar Axia had the valve go bad on Sunday.

One of the reasons I enjoy having a good store a <10 minute drive from my house is that I walked in with it, did an over the counter exchange, and walked back out with a NEW lighter in ~3 minutes.

You just can't beat the warranty.

As I tell anyone who asks, "They are guaranteed against anything except getting drunk and losing them."

Which I have done... (sigh)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DuPont X-Tend!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Zogg said:


> i had 4 firebirds that all crapped out on me before getting my xikar, i guess it's just luck of the draw!
> 
> I have an old zippo that i haven't used in a while, i'll snag a thunderbird insert next time i make an order from pipesandcigars i guess, not much to lose


Yeah its great.

There was a time Iw as looking at thse Yiabo lighters that are on ebay. They have all different styles. A lot that look like oldboys , ST Duponts or IM coronas. Or just a lot of vintage flint lighters. Theyre cheap too. One of these days Ill get around to ordering one to see how they are.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the xikar exodus and it never let me down


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

It is hard to beat the cheap Ronson. They're usually around $3 at Walmart. And as an added bonus, it works just fine with cheap Ronson butane. If you like the Zippo case, buy a Blazer butane insert. Works nicely.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Wish I could afford a real Dupont but for now my best lighter is a Ronson because the dang thing has been dropped, kicked, stepped on, and everything but it still lights every time.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Xikar Incline - Black - Cigars International

My best lighter. The best out there, probably not. But my parents got it for me for Christmas a couple of years ago and it is special for that reason. I took a swim with it last summer and it kind of took a dive, but sent it to Xikar and they replaced the broken parts no questions asked.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Zogg said:


> I had zippo's when i smoked cloves but they always evaporated when not used enough, I got a few torch lighters that i didnt like much including a triple torch one.
> 
> I ended up getting a xikar exodus for $27 on cbid and it's perfect. It's soft flame and directional even though its not a torch, It always lights on the first or second click, it's solid as a rock and looks cool!
> 
> ...


I agree with ya Paul...won mine off of CBID for $25 on the gun metal as shown. I use mine everyday and it's by far one of the easiest lighters to refill and use. The warranty is second to none and the flame is more intense than most soft flames...it lights twice as fast since it has a wide flame and doesn't need refills as quickly either. If I am out in the wind then I use a Ronson.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

My GF got me this cutter and lighter as a gift. Absolutely love the lighter! The cutter over time is growing on me...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh dear, nice gift!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

My best lighter has to be my Lotus 12. 
I have 2 of them and would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dammit, Eric! I would expect YOU to know that lighters are ACCESSORIES and not cigars!

Why the hell did you post this in General Cigar Discussions?

I know you know I don't get paid overtime for moving threads.

MOVED! Grrr


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Oh dear, nice gift!


She's pretty awesome when it comes to supporting my hobby. Tonight she told me: "babe, I stopped in a cigar shop to get a surprise for you but they said they didn't have any of those "shark" ones"

I gladly told her where she could find one.:rockon:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dammit, Eric! I would expect YOU to know that lighters are ACCESSORIES and not cigars!
> 
> Why the hell did you post this in General Cigar Discussions?
> 
> ...


Sorry Don I was drinking when I posted it LOL


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had a few of the cheap lighters that are pretty good before they break or get stolen. After about a year of trying to convince myself that wooden matches are great my girlfriend got me a Porsche Designs PD3 Edition 1 Black lighter. Awesome lighter! I was a little skeptical at first about the "circular flame" design but now I am in love with this lighter! Of course the lighter does not leave my sight now.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Colombian cigars said:


> I've had a few of the cheap lighters that are pretty good before they break or get stolen. After about a year of trying to convince myself that wooden matches are great my girlfriend got me a Porsche Designs PD3 Edition 1 Black lighter. Awesome lighter! I was a little skeptical at first about the "circular flame" design but now I am in love with this lighter! Of course the lighter does not leave my sight now.


Picture please? I'm curious what the circular flame is.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

sckfck said:


> She's pretty awesome when it comes to supporting my hobby. Tonight she told me: "babe, I stopped in a cigar shop to get a surprise for you but they said they didn't have any of those "shark" ones"
> 
> I gladly told her where she could find one.:rockon:


lol :first:

I've been throwing hints for my gf to get me a pipe <.<


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

sckfck said:


> She's pretty awesome when it comes to supporting my hobby. Tonight she told me: "babe, I stopped in a cigar shop to get a surprise for you but they said they didn't have any of those "shark" ones"
> 
> I gladly told her where she could find one.:rockon:


My GF bought me my first stick and I have never turned back.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like we all lucked out with very supportive gf's.


----------



## Tlox (Aug 9, 2010)

Bugatti B1 - Great lighter, reliable, nice punch cutters built in


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a basic Zippo. Can't go wrong with owning at least one of them.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> Just a basic Zippo. Can't go wrong with owning at least one of them.


The old guys at the B&M give me a dirty look if I light up with a zippo, Like I just set off a stink bomb LOL


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> The old guys at the B&M give me a dirty look if I light up with a zippo, Like I just set off a stink bomb LOL


Ahh pissy old bastards they must be!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> The old guys at the B&M give me a dirty look if I light up with a zippo, Like I just set off a stink bomb LOL


When I bought my zippo at my B&M they gave me a butane insert for free.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> When I bought my zippo at my B&M they gave me a butane insert for free.


ROFLMAO , did you get the hint, and did he do it with a straight face LOL


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the classic look of a zippo. I had several back when I used to smoke cigarettes, but I've long since lost them. I used to actually enjoy the taste the lighter fluid would impart on a cigarette, but I don't think I'd want it on a cigar. Doesn't it taint the flavor?

I own a Vector Thunderbird pipe lighter and LOVE it. Looks and feels exactly like a zippo, but uses butane. They also make a normal chimney soft flame style and a torch jet style. I think one of those will be my next lighter. Or maybe a zippo Blu.

My friend bought me a Colibri Firebird recently (there's a pic a couple of pages back) that he got super cheap from one of those one-sale-a-day websites. It's a pretty nice one.

Still....it's hard to beat the good ole Ronson Jetlite.


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

sckfck said:


> Picture please? I'm curious what the circular flame is.


Will work on the pic for you. Ah, but i still can't post pics yet...When I can I will.


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Tlox said:


> Bugatti B1 - Great lighter, reliable, nice punch cutters built in


I have used this lighter too and can say that it was a very nice lighter!



> Sounds like we all lucked out with very supportive gf's.


No doubt about that!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

well uhm my best lighter would be

Ronson- for a torch lighter

A good ole Bic- for a soft flame lighter

although these lighters are definitely not high end by any means, they definitely get the job done, and on a fantastic budget i might add, never had a single problem with either of these lighters, why spend more when i dont have to? (now with that being said, if i did have the money, i would get an IM corona for sure)


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Jeff989 said:


> well uhm my best lighter would be
> 
> Ronson- for a torch lighter
> 
> ...


The Bic is a great lighter, I still leave one in the car in case I forget my IM at home. The Corona is nice, but absolutely a luxury, you can get away with a nice bic and never know the difference except for the added weight in your pocket and lightened wallet.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well my favorite  (Im still collecting my pocket money for this one) 

Colibri Quantam Enterprise Satin Gun Triple Jet Lighter


All my other lighters we definitly leave the House... I just fall in love with it; but Im not sure about it, I only can hope its a right choice..


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Xikar Exodus. Also have an Eagle pipe lighter that does a great job. Soft flame FTW.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I love the classic look of a zippo. I had several back when I used to smoke cigarettes, but I've long since lost them. I used to actually enjoy the taste the lighter fluid would impart on a cigarette, but I don't think I'd want it on a cigar. Doesn't it taint the flavor?
> 
> I own a Vector Thunderbird pipe lighter and LOVE it. Looks and feels exactly like a zippo, but uses butane. They also make a normal chimney soft flame style and a torch jet style. I think one of those will be my next lighter. Or maybe a zippo Blu.


I always carry a Zippo as a backup in case whatever torch I'm carrying doesn't want to light. As long as I let 'er burn for a few seconds, and then be careful not to touch the cigar with the flame, I never taste the fuel.

I'm definitely gonna get me one of those Thunderbird soft inserts one of these days. They look way cool.

Had my Zippo Blu for 3 months now, and no problems whatsoever. In fact, it seems to get more reliable with repeated use.

Anyhoo, back to topic, if you put a gun to my head, my best lighter is still the Blazer CG-001. HUGE fuel tank, and burns like a champ, first time, every time, even with cheapo Ronson fuel.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

My ronson. Always lights. Not expensive if I lose it someplace. A great little lighter.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

bbasaran said:


> Well my favorite  (Im still collecting my pocket money for this one)
> 
> Colibri Quantam Enterprise Satin Gun Triple Jet Lighter
> 
> All my other lighters we definitly leave the House... I just fall in love with it; but Im not sure about it, I only can hope its a right choice..


Out of my own personal experience, I would recommend _against_ anything made by Colibri. I too saved up money for a very nice looking Colibri some years ago and it worked for maybe 6 months. Definitely not worth it. They may have changed, but I know absolutely 0 people that have had positive experiences with them. Your results may be different, but I would not even think about accepting a Colibri for free let alone buying one with my own money.

I would rather buy a cheap Chinese lighter than buy a expensive one!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Out of my own personal experience, I would recommend _against_ anything made by Colibri. I too saved up money for a very nice looking Colibri some years ago and it worked for maybe 6 months. Definitely not worth it. They may have changed, but I know absolutely 0 people that have had positive experiences with them. Your results may be different, but I would not even think about accepting a Colibri for free let alone buying one with my own money.
> 
> I would rather buy a cheap Chinese lighter than buy a expensive one!


Abe thank you for your response. I was shocked because I believed that colibri is a good brand and they have quality in their products. I found the Colibri Quantam Enterprise for 69USD (it was 59 yesterday?!!!) and they charge 40 USD for the shipment to Turkey where I live.

So your suggestion is compare to a colibri that the best lighter will be a chep chinese one. Maybe I follow your suggestion, I dont know.. But thanks for warning me.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Colombian cigars said:


> Will work on the pic for you. Ah, but i still can't post pics yet...When I can I will.


Host it on Photobucket and post.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Out of my own personal experience, I would recommend _against_ anything made by Colibri. I too saved up money for a very nice looking Colibri some years ago and it worked for maybe 6 months. Definitely not worth it. They may have changed, but I know absolutely 0 people that have had positive experiences with them. Your results may be different, but I would not even think about accepting a Colibri for free let alone buying one with my own money.
> 
> I would rather buy a cheap Chinese lighter than buy a expensive one!


I have four colibri lighters 1 over a year old ,1 over 3yrs old ,and 2 over 5yrs old .All work great.they have great customer service.I no what happened with yours .they should've put a big sticker on the box that say (ONLY TRIPLE REFINED FUEL) after you put the cheap stuff in it ,it's junk. Colibri would have sent you a new one no problem


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

sckfck said:


> picture please? I'm curious what the circular flame is.


Ok, guess I still can't post pics or links yet, have to have 30 posts. So let's try this...delete the space.

route45cigars. com/images/circular-flame-2.jpg

route45cigars. com/images/circular-flame-1.jpg


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked this up ,from the devil's site for $21, Is this lighter any good or should I wrap it as a X-mas gift for some poor soul

Perdomo Thundra Table-Top Torch Lighter by Vector


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Out of my own personal experience, I would recommend _against_ anything made by Colibri. I too saved up money for a very nice looking Colibri some years ago and it worked for maybe 6 months. Definitely not worth it. They may have changed, but I know absolutely 0 people that have had positive experiences with them. Your results may be different, but I would not even think about accepting a Colibri for free let alone buying one with my own money.
> 
> I would rather buy a cheap Chinese lighter than buy a expensive one!


I have to say I agree with Abe here. I have owned several Colibri's over the years and still have 2. They are the most finicky things I have ever owned. They have to be filled with super premium fuel or they do not work. The tank has to be completely empty before refueling or they do not work. Sometimes, they just do not work. The best lighter I have right now is an odd, unbranded Chinese made tri torch that was given to me as a gift. Gets the cigar going in a hurry and works almost 100% of the time.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Colibri Firebird Spectrum that has worked flawlessly for me, for the last couple months, i use colibri fluid in it.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Colombian cigars said:


> Ok, guess I still can't post pics or links yet, have to have 30 posts. So let's try this...delete the space.
> 
> route45cigars. com/images/circular-flame-2.jpg
> 
> route45cigars. com/images/circular-flame-1.jpg


That flame looks awesome! Thanks for the pics. How much was it?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

xicar soft flame.....absolutely love the soft flame over a torch but torch is def better for outdoors


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Picked this up ,from the devil's site for $21, Is this lighter any good or should I wrap it as a X-mas gift for some poor soul
> 
> Perdomo Thundra Table-Top Torch Lighter by Vector


I have really enjoyed mine and have had it for over a year now. It has become somewhat finicky when the temp is below 70 degrees but that isn't a big deal because I have smaller lighters for those days outside on the golf course.

Well worth the money and imho an incredible deal at that price.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

My Blazer CG001


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

After reading this thread it is very hard to decide. I guess lighters is part of the whole story so it is good to know what experiences other have (and see photos...). 
I just want to pop a "thank you" message into the thread.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> Picked this up ,from the devil's site for $21, Is this lighter any good or should I wrap it as a X-mas gift for some poor soul
> 
> Perdomo Thundra Table-Top Torch Lighter by Vector


It's a good lighter. Pretty heavy too. 21 bucks is a great price.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> More pics


Looks like you're a Colibri man as well. How do you like the Enterprise and the Boss? I cannot identify the first one.

Ive been using the Colibri Aspire for almost a year now. Love this lighter!


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

castaweb said:


> I have to say I agree with Abe here. I have owned several Colibri's over the years and still have 2. They are the most finicky things I have ever owned. They have to be filled with super premium fuel or they do not work. The tank has to be completely empty before refueling or they do not work. Sometimes, they just do not work. The best lighter I have right now is an odd, unbranded Chinese made tri torch that was given to me as a gift. Gets the cigar going in a hurry and works almost 100% of the time.


I've heard that Colibri lighters are just not reliable. My nephew spent over $50 on a very nice Colibri and it just doesn't work most of the time. Very frustrating when you get your hands on a great stogie, cut it, and your lighter won't work. As BOTL, we want to be able to sit back and enjoy a smoke and not have to deal with accessories that don't work.

I have a number of lighters. I've gotten reliable service from the Cohiba Triple Flame lighter, and also from my fleet of Ronson Jetlite lighters. Recently, I bought a Rocky Patel triple torch lighter that came with a black leather case that I put on my belt. That's one less piece to keep in a pocket. I also own a combo lighter I bought at Rite Aid for 4 bucks. Its a small single torch lighter and when it lights you can back off the button and two soft flames appear instead of the single torch. I find this lighter very useful for smaller ring size cigars. Torch lighters are good for large cigars, but if I'm not careful, its easy to incinerate a smaller ring cigar with no effort.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

miket156 said:


> I've heard that Colibri lighters are just not reliable. My nephew spent over $50 on a very nice Colibri and it just doesn't work most of the time. Very frustrating when you get your hands on a great stogie, cut it, and your lighter won't work. As BOTL, we want to be able to sit back and enjoy a smoke and not have to deal with accessories that don't work.
> Mike T.


Sorry to hear of your nephew's misfortune with his Colibri. I haven't had any issues with my lighter yet.

Most problems with butane torch lighters cheap and expenssive ones alike is improper re-fueling technique.

Make sure you purge the entire gas tank and pressure chamber before re-fueling. Only use a good quality zero impurity butane, not the white can Ronson junk available everywhere as it is meant for larger blow torches. The Colibri fuel can is calibrated to generate 45 PSI in the lighter fuel chamber.

To purge the lighter, depress the refill valve with a tiny screw driver or other pointy implement (I use a spare refill tip from the Colibri fuel bottle lid). Once it stops hissing, press the ignitor button down. Purge refuel valve again. Repeat this process until it completly stops hissing. Allow the lighter to warm up a bit. Now refill the lighter by holding the can and lighter upside down. Press the can into the refueling valve for 4 seconds. Repeat this two more times letting the lighter warm up between fuelings.

Then press the ignitor button down just far enough to release gas. Hold it that way for 5 seconds to level out the tank pressure and release. Now light as you normally would.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xikar ellipse II triple flame
I also have a Lotus single flame and a Ronson single..


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Sorry to hear of your nephew's misfortune with his Colibri. I haven't had any issues with my lighter yet.
> 
> Most problems with butane torch lighters cheap and expenssive ones alike is improper re-fueling technique.
> 
> ...


Good advice. This is right on the money. The best chance you have for consistent performance out of a Colibri is to follow this method.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

You guys suck, 

I have been saving up for a nice cutter, Now I have to save up for a nice lighter also.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's mine:










...not really. Sometimes I like to take it out of the display case in my shop, listen to the ping, and pretend I have too much money, though. :woohoo:


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Sorry to hear of your nephew's misfortune with his Colibri. I haven't had any issues with my lighter yet.
> 
> Most problems with butane torch lighters cheap and expenssive ones alike is improper re-fueling technique.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. I having been looking at getting a Colibri and finding this info will indoubtetly will save me a lot of hassle.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

> by HWiebe:
> 
> Make sure you purge the entire gas tank and pressure chamber before re-fueling. Only use a good quality zero impurity butane, not the white can Ronson junk available everywhere as it is meant for larger blow torches. The Colibri fuel can is calibrated to generate 45 PSI in the lighter fuel chamber.


I don't know that all butane lighters are that sensitive. The Colibri fuel can is "calibrated" to generate 45 PSI in the lighter fuel chamber?" So, the lighter doesn't work if you use a different brand name fuel?

I won't use Ronson Fuel either. It might be good for starting camp fires, but other than that, no thanks.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Looks like you're a Colibri man as well. How do you like the Enterprise and the Boss? I cannot identify the first one.
> 
> Ive been using the Colibri Aspire for almost a year now. Love this lighter!


My everyday lighter is the Enterprise great lighter ,the only thing that will light my cigar faster ,is my torch tip to my propane tank LOL,but the Enterprise is a flame throwing fuel hog . If you are going anywhere without a fuel can nearby,you are going to be without a light. My best lighter was the Boss ,with Colibri old management I could send my lighter in yearly and they would tune it up and make it look like new.But the last time before the new owners,Colibri sent me the new Boss II as a replacement. They wanted me to have a lighter that didn't need as much attention .because they didn't know how the warranty would change with the new owners.A new lighter trade for a 3 year old lighter,that wasn't bad ,but the boss was a better lighter than the Boss II .For $80 I don't want any plastic on it.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Been using a Zippo for awhile. I'm looking into these Butane lighters. Just not certian yet.
I'll keep watching this thread for ideas.

Thanks


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevo:

The advantage of Butane lighter is that the fuel is odorless and colorless. So using a Butane lighter to fire up your stogie won't leave an after taste.

As you can see, there can be problems with Butane lighters, but if you choose wisely (AND always carry a spare) you can have a good lighter at a reasonable price. Butane lighters can me finicky, but its worth the minor hassle because you prevent your cigar getting a fuel taste as you can with other methods. The best thing to feed your Butane lighter is triple filtered (or more) fuel that won't clog your lighter.


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

miket156 said:


> I don't know that all butane lighters are that sensitive. The Colibri fuel can is "calibrated" to generate 45 PSI in the lighter fuel chamber?" So, the lighter doesn't work if you use a different brand name fuel?
> 
> I won't use Ronson Fuel either. It might be good for starting camp fires, but other than that, no thanks.
> 
> ...


It's not a matter of sensitivity. It's a matter of protecting an investment. Whether you drive a Dodge or a Lexus. You still should change the oil regularly for optimum performance and longevity.

I find the Colibri fuel to fill better and it's actually cheaper than Ronson fuel.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> It's not a matter of sensitivity. It's a matter of protecting an investment. Whether you drive a Dodge or a Lexus. You still should change the oil regularly for optimum performance and longevity.
> 
> I find the Colibri fuel to fill better and it's actually cheaper than Ronson fuel.


To go back to a point that is made often on these forums, it always amazes me that Ronson can make a "crappy" $4 lighter that lights every time with crappy Ronson fuel, but if you buy a "nice" lighter the thing doesn't stay working unless you do some sort of light my cigar dance, flip the lighter over 6 teams and knock on a rare earth stone before you fill it with calibrated fuel. Now as a disclaimer I do use Xikar fuel in some of my lighters (IM Corona and Xikar Crossover). However the Ronson always get's Ronson fuel and it always lights on one click. The Xikar, not so much, the Colibri stopped working and TSA was so kind as to take it off of me a few years back.

I really hope they are better, but everyone I know locally never had good luck. To me it's just not worth dealing with a lighter and returning it all the time, what good is a warranty if I have to keep sending my lighter back? You can keep your warranty and just make sure my lighter works every time!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Have not had a lighter up until today. I picked up two of the Ronson jetlite lighters for $2.49 a piece after reading a few threads on how good these lighters are. So we will give it a go, i'd say so far my favorite is the ronson until I find a different one that works better.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> So we will give it a go, i'd say so far my favorite is the ronson until I find a different one that works better.


I don't think you'll find one better. My Ronson is my one and only lighter.You might find one fancier, but probably not more reliable.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> I don't think you'll find one better. My Ronson is my one and only lighter.You might find one fancier, but probably not more reliable.


Big +1 here, you won't find one that works better (as a torch!).


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> I don't think you'll find one better. My Ronson is my one and only lighter.You might find one fancier, but probably not more reliable.


I'll second that, cost $5. Can be found at RiteAid Pharmacy (http://www.riteaid.com/) or CVS Pharmacy.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Blue Rhino "Afterburner" Its a dual torch and when you pull the trigger down it pops the flames out towards you instead of shooting them straight up. Such a small detail such a big difference!
Its my favorite for the reason above as well as I got it on the island of Maui when I was there and as such its sentimental as well.
However, I just had is replaced for 5 bucks postage! Thats practically free! So its not my original Blue Rhino Afterburner :sad:

Here is a picture that I found on the net of it.










BTW, Ronson JetLite are a great deal for the coin :2:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Big Dog



BDog said:


> Blue Rhino "Afterburner" Its a dual torch and when you pull the trigger down it pops the flames out towards you instead of shooting them straight up. Such a small detail such a big difference!
> Its my favorite for the reason above as well as I got it on the island of Maui when I was there and as such its sentimental as well.
> However, I just had is replaced for 5 bucks postage! Thats practically free! So its not my original Blue Rhino Afterburner :sad:
> 
> ...


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> To go back to a point that is made often on these forums, it always amazes me that Ronson can make a "crappy" $4 lighter that lights every time with crappy Ronson fuel, but if you buy a "nice" lighter the thing doesn't stay working unless you do some sort of light my cigar dance, flip the lighter over 6 teams and knock on a rare earth stone before you fill it with calibrated fuel. Now as a disclaimer I do use Xikar fuel in some of my lighters (IM Corona and Xikar Crossover). However the Ronson always get's Ronson fuel and it always lights on one click. The Xikar, not so much, the Colibri stopped working and TSA was so kind as to take it off of me a few years back.
> 
> I really hope they are better, but everyone I know locally never had good luck. To me it's just not worth dealing with a lighter and returning it all the time, what good is a warranty if I have to keep sending my lighter back? You can keep your warranty and just make sure my lighter works every time!


I use high quality fuel in all my butane lighters, that includes my Ronson lighters. Unfiltered fuel will have particles in it that when used for a long period of time, will eventually clog a lighter. Maybe Ronson Jetlite lighters have "bigger pipes" than some of the more expensive lighters on the market, I don't know. They seem to work with Ronson fuel at least for a time. But spending a little more on filtered premium fuel is a small price to pay for getting a consistent light from all my lighters. Some of the higher end lighters can cost a lot of $$ so I am going it help preserve my investment by using good quality fuel. Putting cheap fuel in an expensive lighter is like buying .99 cent a quart motor oil and putting it in a Lexus.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> I don't think you'll find one better. My Ronson is my one and only lighter.You might find one fancier, but probably not more reliable.


That's good to hear! After using this lighter, and using wood matches for so long I have to give my self a big :doh:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

miket156 said:


> I use high quality fuel in all my butane lighters, that includes my Ronson lighters. Unfiltered fuel will have particles in it that when used for a long period of time, will eventually clog a lighter. Maybe Ronson Jetlite lighters have "bigger pipes" than some of the more expensive lighters on the market, I don't know. They seem to work with Ronson fuel at least for a time. But spending a little more on filtered premium fuel is a small price to pay for getting a consistent light from all my lighters. Some of the higher end lighters can cost a lot of $$ so I am going it help preserve my investment by using good quality fuel. Putting cheap fuel in an expensive lighter is like buying .99 cent a quart motor oil and putting it in a Lexus.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike T.


Mike, my point in saying that is to not direct people to use Ronson fuel in their high end lighters, I use Xikar or Lotus in my IM Corona and Xikar. It's to say that my Ronson lights every time no matter what you put in it as opposed to a lot of "high end" lighters that no matter what you do won't light on the first click if at all. I have seen way too many torch lighters that fail or are very finnicky from a lot of different makes, while most Ronson's keep on going. Honestly if I wasn't so set on getting a "nice" lighter and knew about the Ronson's before I would've just bought a Ronson instead of the Xikar and bought some more sticks with the extra $50 I saved. However I don't really use torches so much as I prefer a soft flame and would not trade my IM Corona for anything, but in reality a Bic works almost as well....


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I still vote original Zippo.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

So in the long run, for those that have had a ronson for a year+. Have you ever had to change out the igniter?


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Colbri Enterprise triple flame. It eats butane but a great lighter


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Mike, my point in saying that is to not direct people to use Ronson fuel in their high end lighters, I use Xikar or Lotus in my IM Corona and Xikar. It's to say that my Ronson lights every time no matter what you put in it as opposed to a lot of "high end" lighters that no matter what you do won't light on the first click if at all. I have seen way too many torch lighters that fail or are very finnicky from a lot of different makes, while most Ronson's keep on going. Honestly if I wasn't so set on getting a "nice" lighter and knew about the Ronson's before I would've just bought a Ronson instead of the Xikar and bought some more sticks with the extra $50 I saved. However I don't really use torches so much as I prefer a soft flame and would not trade my IM Corona for anything, but in reality a Bic works almost as well....


Abe, it is surprising that Ronson lighters work well even without filtered fuel in your case. I've had some difficulty with my older Ronson lighter that I only used Ronson fuel in for years. I swithced it to Xikar fuel awhile back and although it doesn't light every time, it still works. Maybe the more expensive lighters are more sensitive than a Ronson lighter. I don't know enough about the manufacturing process of lighters to understand why some are better than others. I get a good deal from my favorite supplier on Xikar fuel but it is more expensive than Ronson fuel. My newer lighters all work well with refined fuel. I will know better a year from now if they still work as consistently as they do now.

I like my torch lighters for larger ring cigars, but I do like a soft flame lighter for smaller ring cigars. I've seen some table lighters in the local B&M store that are small blow torches. Not only those lighters are a waste of good fuel, they are potentially dangerous. I don't need a flame thrower to light my stogie! I keep my torch lighters down to a dull roar and they light my 60 ring cigars evenly without wasting a lot of fuel. I bought a small generic lighter from Rite Aid a few months back and its a single (small) torch lighter and once you light it if you release the ignition button, two small soft flames appear in place of the torch. Very cool. This is an excellent lighter for smaller ring cigars. I have to admit I really like some of the more expensive lighters, but I won't spend the kind of $$$ some people do on a lighter. My most expensive butane lighter is a Rocky Patel triple torch lighter that came with a leather carrying case. $40. I also own 2 Cohiba triple torch lighters that I paid $15 for each of them. Other than that I own numerous Ronson Jetlite lighters, and the little Rite Aid lighter. All were under $4 each.

I'm not in favor of using Bic lighters for lighting a cigar unless they use Butane fuel. Butane is odorous and colorless and won't leave a fuel taste in my cigars.

Everyone has their own way of handling their toys. I'm more more careful with the stuff I pay more money for, like my cars. I only use Amsoil Sythetic Motor Oil in it because I don't want to have to buy another car any time soon. I have 198,000 miles on my vehicle and it still builds great oil pressure. Amsoil is $10 a quart retail (I buy by the case and its less). So I apply the same principal of more expensive butane fuel for my lighters to my cars too. No cheap motor oil that breaks down after 2500 miles. Amsoil Synthetic is still cheaper than a new engine.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Without indicating anything detrimental about their quality, I did have to recently exchange my Xikar because it started sparking at the BACK of the ignitor -- too far away to achieve ignition -- and ceased igniting the twin butane torch.

No questions asked at my local cigar store.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zeke:

How long was it from the time you bought your Xikar to the time you returned it to the local dealer? I know some of the Internet stores have a limited return policy, then the buyer has to return a defective lighter to the mfg himself.



Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a little OT, but since we're talking about returns to Xikar: I recently mailed a broken cutter (lifetime warranty) to Xikar...they had it fixed and back in my hands in less than two weeks.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

miket156 said:


> Zeke:
> 
> How long was it from the time you bought your Xikar to the time you returned it to the local dealer? I know some of the Internet stores have a limited return policy, then the buyer has to return a defective lighter to the mfg himself.
> 
> ...


I used one Xikar for a couple of years and, eventually, it got to when I depressed the switch, nothing happened: no click, no expulsion of butane, no nothing. (Getting scotch drunk and dropping it on concrete didn't help.)

So, I exchanged it for the lighter that _just_ quit by sparking in the wrong place.

So, I've had three lighters in two weeks.

No questions asked at my local store.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like my Bugatti because of the torch and the punches but the one that I like lighting with the best is my Lotus (Ave Maria) torch...a large tank, quiet and powerful.


----------



## bon_sai (Sep 12, 2010)

I have only one lighter.

It's a Vector triple jet that is a fuel hog.

Frank


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zeke said:


> I used one Xikar for a couple of years and, eventually, it got to when I depressed the switch, nothing happened: no click, no expulsion of butane, no nothing. (Getting scotch drunk and dropping it on concrete didn't help.)
> 
> So, I exchanged it for the lighter that _just_ quit by sparking in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


Zeke:

Can't beat that with a stick! I have to buy my accessories through Internet dealers because the only local B&M doesn't carry much that I am interested in buying. So I would have to go back to the mfg. if I had one die.

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

My table lighter came today , and this thing is a beast

Perdomo Thundra Table Lighter GUN METAL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Blazer LiL Buddy!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Picked up my first Ronson Jet this weekend. Paid $2.98 for it. I admit that it is not the most pleasing thing to use. That being said, it has performed flawlessly. It works every time so far. Great tool and an insane value. I really like that I can use Ronson fuel in it too.

The value on this is amazing. I created a ratio using what I paid for the Ronson vs what was paid for my most recent Colibri and applied it to the last car I purchased. It would be like buying my FJ Cruiser for $1,490.00. I will concede that this is not a completely valid comparison because in the design department, the Ronson does not touch the Colibri. But in terms of functionality and cost of operation, the Ronson blows the Colibri out of the water.

Thanks to everyone for turning me on to this lighter. Can't believe I had not heard of it prior to joining PUFF.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Oldmso54 said:


> Not the greatest pic - took with my phone. Manufacturers warranty & directions, etc. said to contact COLIBRI for service, etc. but I looked all over their website and couldn't find this lighter. But it's a GREAT lighter, single torch, never fails, I love it. It says "Firebird" on the side.


This is also my favorite lighter. Been using it for three years and only had to blow out the jets once. I use only quad refined fuel or better, never empty or purge it between fills. Lights every time on the first click unless its low on fuel or windy out. I believe these were made by Vector for Colibri and still available as the Vector Stratos. BugStores.com - Vector Stratos - Torch Lighters


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I may have a new one I like it's a Blazer but not the bulb style, it's black ribbed and sells on the Monster for $15? when thy have them. smaller tank and a nice big dial flame adjustment on the bottom, but at least so far it works. I have dozens of lighters most are shit for reliability. 

I ordered a few extra last time I saw them just in case if it keeps working this will make a great raffle prize


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Another vote for Ronson. Cant beat the price


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

sckfck said:


> That flame looks awesome! Thanks for the pics. How much was it?


I love this lighter! It was actually a gift from my girlfriend but you can find them online from as low like $80 bucks shipped! This one in particular though is a limited edition so it was a little more than that. Again, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hoghunter said:


> Another vote for Ronson. Cant beat the price


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Any suggestions for a good golf course ligher? The one I've been using isn't working and I'm looking for a better long term solution.


----------

